# If you have Bee (Crystal) or Tiger Shrimp..



## Jason Burk (11 Nov 2014)

Anyone with a Caridina shrimp tank (crystals and tigers sp.) I would highly reccomend you get yourself this product:http://www.sharnbrookshrimp.co.uk/Salty_Shrimp_Bee_Shrimp_Mineral_GH_90g_p/saltyshrimp-bee-90g.htm

It basically a mix of minerals and supplements developed especially for the keeping of Caridina shrimp - you add it to the new water you put into your aqaurium during every water change. Check it out, its only avaliable from a small number of distributors - the link will take you to Sharnbrook Shrimp's site where it is for sale. 

Ive been using this to re-mineralise RO water, and to say my shrimp are happy is an understatement! Getting some nice Pure Red Line shrimplets now too  

Thanks! 
- Jason


----------



## Lindy (11 Nov 2014)

I think most of us are familliar with this product. Personally I use mosura mineral plus.


----------



## Jason Burk (11 Nov 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> I think most of us are familliar with this product. Personally I use mosura mineral plus.



Yeah good too, I find that it works very well if you use it with Mosura BT-9


----------



## Lindy (11 Nov 2014)

I use super bacter bee mix occasionally.


----------



## Lindy (11 Nov 2014)

It works just as well without BT-9 too


----------



## mr. luke (11 Nov 2014)

I find that anything works well 
Writing bee shrimp on the label adds to the price so use seachem gh booster. Much better value for money.


----------



## Jose (25 Nov 2014)

Is this just adding GH? So we could do the same adding CaCl2 and MgSO4?


----------



## Thrills24 (16 Jan 2015)

Do any of these shrimp supplements "interfere" with EI fert dosing. 

I'm asking because I have kept Bee shrimp before with varying success and want to invested in helping the shrimp thrive.


----------



## X3NiTH (16 Jan 2015)

Thrills24 said:


> Do any of these shrimp supplements "interfere" with EI fert dosing




None that I've noticed.


----------



## Thrills24 (16 Jan 2015)

Just checked out your journal X3NiTH...

What do you use for your shrimp, feed them and also what camera are you using to take such gorgeous pics.


----------



## X3NiTH (17 Jan 2015)

Water - RO/DI remineralised with Bee Shrimp Mineral GH+ (In Tank Target TDS 180)

Foods - JBL NovoPrawn Pellet, Shirakura Ebi Dama Special, Baby Spinach Leaves, Red Bell Pepper, Cattapa Bark (I have a piece in my tank that's been reduced to the width of a piece of paper, it's the staple the shrimp graze most on when there isn't something more appetising being offered, Shrimplets especially like the bark)

Special Treat - A smidgen of a smidgen of Spirulina, Chlorella, Aminovita-P (Genchem), Biozyme (Genchem) and occasionally dried powdered Garlic (occasionally because it stinks worse than the spirulina) mixed with a drop or two of tank water to make a paste and pipette laced onto some Catappa bark (pumps off because it will disperse around the tank very quickly if they are chugging away).

Camera - Nikon D800E 
Lens - Micro Nikkor 60mm f/2.8D


----------



## Thrills24 (17 Jan 2015)

X3NiTH said:


> Water - RO/DI remineralised with Bee Shrimp Mineral GH+ (In Tank Target TDS 180)
> 
> Foods - JBL NovoPrawn Pellet, Shirakura Ebi Dama Special, Baby Spinach Leaves, Red Bell Pepper, Cattapa Bark (I have a piece in my tank that's been reduced to the width of a piece of paper, it's the staple the shrimp graze most on when there isn't something more appetising being offered, Shrimplets especially like the bark)
> 
> ...



I spent a while going through your journal and I have to ask, your tanks look remarkably clear. Do you boil the bark before adding to get rid of the tannins?


----------



## X3NiTH (17 Jan 2015)

Thrills24 said:


> Do you boil the bark before adding to get rid of the tannins?



No boiling. 

The bark I am using is Dennerle Catappa Bark (12cm strips), take it straight out the packet and put it in the tank, zero prep required, sinks in about a day.

In my 12L Anubia walled tank there are currently 3 strips of Bark, one eaten down to a thin sliver of outer bark, the tannins had built up recently in this tank a little because 3 whole strips is massively above the recommended dose of 12cm per 100L. The TDS got up to 220 recently but I have been feeding daily as the young in this tank are hungry and growing fast, so I chucked in a bag of Fluval carbon into the filter compartment the other day to clear the water a little, (directly behind the mesh wall in this tank is a sheet of carbon filter wool, used more as a barrier than for removing stuff from the water column, it must now be saturated hence the Fluval bag going in), TDS has dropped to 170ish and the water has cleared a little. There is also Catappa leaf and Guava leaf in this tank.

About once a month I will add a drop or two of Shirakura Black Water Fulvo+ to all my tanks.

The Tannins are good for the shrimp, my tanks do have some staining but it's not extreme, more like a very light Jasmine tea at its worst. The camera also is very good at getting me an accurate white balance reading so that can help mitigate some of the colour in the water.


----------

